# Kiel - Trails



## SilIy (5. September 2020)

Den meisten Ortskundigen und -ansässigen sollte bereits aufgefallen sein, dass die "Trails" am Tannenberg wieder abgerissen worden sind (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kiel-wik-spot.488876/page-69).

Im Zuge der mehrgewordenen Freizeit während des Corona Lockdowns sind da allerdings auch Bauten entstandenen, die förmlich danach gebettelt haben, nicht mehr toleriert zu werden.

So, aber das Gute zum Schluss, die LH Kiel hat den Bedarf erkannt und möchte dahingehend mit den Bikern zusammenwirken, um etwas Neues zu schaffen. Ich möchte euch daher bitten - sofern Interesse vorhanden - diese bei der unten angegebenen Telefonnummer zu bekunden, damit das Ganze u. U. sich nicht im Sande verläuft und gemeinsam - im Interesse aller - einer vernünftige Alternative geschaffen werden kann.

Denn je mehr wir sind, desto gewichtiger unsere Stimmen.


----------



## timtailer3 (15. Juni 2022)

Was ist daraus geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liveintensive (24. Juni 2022)

Tannenberg kannste immer noch fahren. Das Projekt Trailpark Kiel läuft, den aktuellen Stand findest du unter: https://mtb-kiel.jimdosite.com/


----------



## timtailer3 (24. Juni 2022)

Super Danke 👍


----------

